# Waxstock 2018 - Roll Call .......



## WHIZZER

So Who's Going ?


----------



## Turnspleen

Can't wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy

Me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

I might try and get there this year depending on who is going from here and who the guests might be


----------



## deez

I'll definitely be there, early bird ticket came last week!


----------



## Fruitcake

deez said:


> I'll definitely be there, early bird ticket came last week!


Same  just need to write my shopping list (and then sell a kidney to have enough cash) lol


----------



## Alfieharley1

May enter top 16 &#55357;&#56851;


----------



## stonejedi

Under house arrest this year by the wife no more money to be spent on anything detailing related.SJ.


----------



## chongo

I'll go if someone buys me dinner:lol:


----------



## dchapman88

chongo said:


> I'll go if someone buys me dinner


I'll buy you a KFC if they've got any chicken at that point! Lol

My tickets arrived Monday


----------



## chongo

dchapman88 said:


> I'll buy you a KFC if they've got any chicken at that point! Lol
> 
> My tickets arrived Monday


Finger lickin great :thumb:

Am definitely going now:wave: and yes I was born in Liverpool :lol:


----------



## dchapman88

chongo said:


> Finger lickin great :thumb:
> 
> Am definitely going now:wave: and yes I was born in Liverpool


I'll leave it at reception at the double tree for you!


Lol


----------



## Wingnuts

I'll be there


----------



## Soul boy 68

Not for me this year, got a trip booked for New York in September  All being well, 2019.


----------



## chongo

Soul boy 68 said:


> Not for me this year, got a trip booked for New York in September  All being well, 2019.
> 
> View attachment 53455


That's a pity bud looking forward to seeing you and your family again :thumb:

Definitely see you in 2019:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

I’m going to try this year, so fingers crossed


----------



## Simz

Oh go on then.....


----------



## cortinajim

We hope to be there


----------



## Soul boy 68

chongo said:


> That's a pity bud looking forward to seeing you and your family again :thumb:
> 
> Definitely see you in 2019:thumb:


I will be back Mike, thank you for the kind words, give our best wishes to Clair


----------



## Neilkarting08

Got my tickets already. Really quick this year. Last year had to wait for tickets to arrive for about 3 weeks. Came through the post this year 2 days after purchasing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LankyWashmit

I'd like to go this year, so nearly went last year, not that it matters now but step son let me down - I'll not ask him this year


----------



## TonyH38

Yes I have my tickets


----------



## dan4291

Me hopefully. Got a fair amount to do on my Megane RS to get it to a good enough standard though before the day, and that's just for the car park!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rozzer32

Yes I'll be there again this year. Even bringing the father-in-law along as he's starting to get the detailing bug.


----------



## Bobstar1986

Yep I am going! Cannot wait. 
The Jag will be an improvement over last year, lots learned and my detailing business is building nicely. Car will be fully Nanolex coated by myself.


----------



## Mulder

Tickets have arrived


----------



## leeandfay

We're coming so don't be shy


----------



## Jason123

Its almost a 5 hour round trip for me, I have being toying with going for a meet and greet and to buy some products, do you think its worth me putting the hours in and going?


----------



## leeandfay

Jason123 said:


> Its almost a 5 hour round trip for me, I have being toying with going for a meet and greet and to buy some products, do you think its worth me putting the hours in and going?


100% mate

I was gutted when it ended and we were just browsing and mingling - It's a great way to meet like minded people and put some faces to names and meet some of the traders - Everyday is a school day


----------



## chongo

Auto Allure said:


> We're coming so don't be shy


I Will come over bud and say hello :thumb:


----------



## WayneST250

I have purchased a ticket and its also arrived already. Anyone staying up on the Saturday night? if so, where?


----------



## stonejedi

Jason123 said:


> Its almost a 5 hour round trip for me, I have being toying with going for a meet and greet and to buy some products, do you think its worth me putting the hours in and going?


Most definitely:thumb:,I'm sad that I cannot make it this year but I'm already planning for 2019 moving my Spare off days around,The detailing community are one of the best bunch in the world.SJ.


----------



## Turnspleen

WayneST250 said:


> I have purchased a ticket and its also arrived already. Anyone staying up on the Saturday night? if so, where?


Novotel for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

WayneST250 said:


> I have purchased a ticket and its also arrived already. Anyone staying up on the Saturday night? if so, where?


Not sure if the Double Tree has any rooms left?


----------



## NMH

3 tickets bought yesterday.


----------



## nogrille

I'll probably be there!


----------



## digitaluk

Haven't got my ticket yet (shame on me) but I will be there


----------



## Brad-ST

My tickets came last week, looking forward to it as never been before, hopefully get some new products to try and hopefully make some new connections!


----------



## Danjc

Ordered mine as soon as they went on sale and it came a few days later :thumb:
I have put the ticket in a safe place that I will no doubt forget where it is come July


----------



## Nic_206

I'm there! Tickets have arrived happy days


----------



## VWman

Im going, first time, tickets came last week! was going to trade but thought id take a look around first time and see whats what.


----------



## suspal

Baby Detailer and I'll be coming, tickets being looked after by Baby Detailer, it's a hard life driving just five minutes up the road.
Once again meeting up with friends and going for out to our traditional curry, Only the select few and they know who they are.:thumb:


----------



## BertyTHeGreat

I'll be going  was my first time last year and loved it, and can't wait to splash some cash  got my early bird ticket through already

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlejack

I’m in this year


----------



## Lolly

Hi, just joined and will be buying tickets come payday, looking forward to it :-D


----------



## RandomlySet

Looks like I'll be going this year - and taking my cameras with me, do be sure to smile for the camera


----------



## Lolly

Bought our tickets today, looking forward to going as haven’t been before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpieV6

As usual I've left it all too late! Tickets to enter are sold out. What about arrive and shine or alike? Or is that it, no way of getting in now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Debating whether to go this year, I am in work on the night so seeing if I can get there early enough to get all me goodies and then get home to get some shut eye


----------



## Naddy37

Having just checked my work calendar, it seems i’d already booked that weekend off for something else, but, Waxtock may clinch it!


----------



## jenks

I'm in! Just booked my ticket, first time going.


----------



## Lolly

Our first visit - excited and a bit nervous as don't know what to expect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njs71

Ticket ordered :thumb:









Looking forward to compiling my shopping list now.


----------



## camerashy

Saving up for the big day


----------



## Njs71

Seriously unimpressed how my wrist band turned up!!!!

Like a screwed up bit of paper.

I hope the show is run more professionally than how the tickets are delivered.

Cheap n nasty comes to mind. I'm really ****ed off at the lack of care. Even the poster, (original from the first waxstock) I ordered with my ticket was all folded over on the corner and creased. I'm in 2 minds to ask for my money back and return the items.


----------



## Waxstock

Njs71 said:


> Seriously unimpressed how my wrist band turned up!!!!
> 
> Like a screwed up bit of paper.
> 
> I hope the show is run more professionally than how the tickets are delivered.
> 
> Cheap n nasty comes to mind. I'm really ****ed off at the lack of care. Even the poster, (original from the first waxstock) I ordered with my ticket was all folded over on the corner and creased. I'm in 2 minds to ask for my money back and return the items.
> 
> View attachment 53877


hey Njs71,

i am sorry to hear that the wristband has become scrunched in shipping, it certainly wasn't intended as it was folded over the invoice to attempt to hold it in place. although it doesn't look good for posting a pic and definitely doesn't reflect well on us, we promise it will have the same desired use and you will still get into the show without question.
the poster was placed inside a solid postal tube, which is chosen as the delivery method to protect the poster as much as possible during transit. however, if the poster has had serious damage please send pics to info @ waxstock.com as then we will need to have to pass on the issue to UPS. as the post is currently not taking the postal tubes we paid extra postage to let UPS take it so you could have a better service - seems we have been let down here. our apologies.
get in touch with us on the email above and send me some pics and i will see what i can get sorted for you.

Waxstock


----------



## Njs71

Waxstock said:


> hey Njs71,
> 
> i am sorry to hear that the wristband has become scrunched in shipping, it certainly wasn't intended as it was folded over the invoice to attempt to hold it in place. although it doesn't look good for posting a pic and definitely doesn't reflect well on us, we promise it will have the same desired use and you will still get into the show without question.
> the poster was placed inside a solid postal tube, which is chosen as the delivery method to protect the poster as much as possible during transit. however, if the poster has had serious damage please send pics to info @ waxstock.com as then we will need to have to pass on the issue to UPS. as the post is currently not taking the postal tubes we paid extra postage to let UPS take it so you could have a better service - seems we have been let down here. our apologies.
> get in touch with us on the email above and send me some pics and i will see what i can get sorted for you.
> 
> Waxstock


Thanks for responding so promptly to my post. I've had a few postal items come through damaged this week so in hindsight I was probably a little quick to succumb to my neat n tidy OCD and vent my frustration. I just like new things to be...well new. I understand you have no control over care of packages in our sometimes woefull postal services.

I have the poster under a few heavy books straightening the corner back and the same with the wristband. I'll be putting the wristband in a picture frame with the poster hence being a little upset.

I'm really looking forward to waxstock and have heard nothing but good feedback. So apology accepted and no further action needed.


----------



## Waxstock

Njs71 said:


> Thanks for responding so promptly to my post. I've had a few postal items come through damaged this week so in hindsight I was probably a little quick to succumb to my neat n tidy OCD and vent my frustration. I just like new things to be...well new. I understand you have no control over care of packages in our sometimes woefull postal services.
> 
> I have the poster under a few heavy books straightening the corner back and the same with the wristband. I'll be putting the wristband in a picture frame with the poster hence being a little upset.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to waxstock and have heard nothing but good feedback. So apology accepted and no further action needed.


as a bit of a conciliation, if you come find me at the end of the show on Sunday [pj], then i will let you have my trade wristband [could even sign it if that would be of any interest to you].


----------



## Njs71

Waxstock said:


> as a bit of a conciliation, if you come find me at the end of the show on Sunday [pj], then i will let you have my trade wristband [could even sign it if that would be of any interest to you].


Thank you for that offer. I'll take you up on that. :thumb:


----------



## Lolly

We are now unable to go so I have 2 wristbands for sale if anyone is interested? I would sell for £17.50 with free postage included in the price










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Lolly said:


> We are now unable to go so I have 2 wristbands for sale if anyone is interested? I would sell for £17.50 with free postage included in the price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill take these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## autoroute1639

Puntoboy said:


> Me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never


----------



## kartman

Me and Elliott.Frith will be there, tickets purchased this morning. First time one of us isn't in the arrive and shine, looking forward to a nice relaxing day and doing some spending/chatting.


----------



## Mikej857

I'll be there with my brother, I have a list of what I want like every other year that generally go's out the window very quickly 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisgreen

Tickets have arrived, hotel is booked, OH is coming to carry bags when I buy too much stuff. All set!


----------



## WHIZZER

chrisgreen said:


> Tickets have arrived, hotel is booked, OH is coming to carry bags when I buy too much stuff. All set!


Make sure you pop in Chris :buffer:


----------



## jbenekeorr

I'm going - only 30 minutes down the road so it would be rude not to. 

Taking the Mini to limit how much stuff I can buy :thumb:


----------



## N58amx

Thinking of travelling up from kent with my teenage son !
Will it be a great day out?


----------



## indianbelters

N58amx said:


> Thinking of travelling up from kent with my teenage son !
> Will it be a great day out?


It'll be a nightmare..............for your wallet!!
You'll be hooked like me and go every year and leave in debt!


----------



## Jonnybbad

Shall be attending again with me bro 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

100% coming - Can't wait to catch up with a few people and have a chat about things. 

:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Not me, not missed a single waxstock until now. It clashes with a 10k race i have and unfortunatly running comes first.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMilko2905

I’ll be there along with a detailing buddy.


----------



## jamiepollock643

EasyJet cancelled our flight from N.Ireland this morning, can’t get another flight over that would make the show in time. So won’t be going because of them useless c$7ts! SO angry. Have been looking forward to this since the day the tickets were released.


----------



## dchapman88

Anyone staying in the double tree hotel onsite?! 
If so the reception when checking in are trying to charge £6 for parking!
Remember to refer them to the waxstock website regarding the parking costs!


----------



## Ernie Bernie

Bringing along a "new to detailing" mate. Im sure he's gonna be knocked out when he see's it.


----------



## Mark R5

Just got in from work. 4 hours sleep and then up and at 'em. Not missing it for the sake of work. See you guys there. 

I'll be the zombie hugging the coffee cup :lol:


----------



## detailR

Just waiting for Dan from ODK Wax and we'll be heading up there 
I'll be helping out on the ODK stand all day :thumb:


----------



## jenks

On my way via McDonald's


----------



## Cookies

Sadly, I'm just keeping an eye on your updates, guys. Enjoy. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Cookies said:


> Sadly, I'm just keeping an eye on your updates, guys. Enjoy.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Snap!

Went last year, enjoyed the day but hardly spent anything, as, like this year, I have everything I need.

Enjoy lads and lets have some decent pics and list's of purchases!!


----------



## BrummyPete

Just got back, definitely busier this year, only wanted G1 and some ONR and ending up spending £150, we'll worth it though  They have released a new ONR, it's yellow in colour and more concentrated, thought I would give it a shot

Here's some of the cars on show.......

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

*A4 Audi V15VHP at Waxstock Indoor Arena*

Loved the finish on the Daytona Grey and would be interested in speaking to the owner to see what products he used etc......if he/she has no objections please.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## camerashy

That Porsche was amazing, very impressed with the finish A1 in my eyes and the owner should be very proud of his work.


----------



## dchapman88

Just a few I took today...


----------



## cadmunkey

Anyone know the results for the show and shine?


----------



## RandomlySet

cadmunkey said:


> Anyone know the results for the show and shine?


For the DW showdown, it was:

The Red Escort XR3i got 1st place
Jim and his Cortina got 2nd
And Matt (I think was his name) placed 3rd with his BMW 140 (iirc)


----------



## Rozzer32

BrummyPete said:


> Just got back, definitely busier this year, only wanted G1 and some ONR and ending up spending £150, we'll worth it though  They have released a new ONR, it's yellow in colour and more concentrated, thought I would give it a shot
> 
> Here's some of the cars on show.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Bugger who was selling the ONR? Was the only thing on my list I wasn't able to get. Had a good look around but couldn't see any for sale.


----------



## Naddy37

Rozzer32 said:


> Bugger who was selling the ONR? Was the only thing on my list I wasn't able to get. Had a good look around but couldn't see any for sale.


Missed the ONR too!. Mind you, missed the DW stand, wanted to buy a sticker or two, plus didn't get all I was after either.

It was just all too tempting :argie:

Roll on next year!


----------



## cadmunkey

RandomlySet said:


> For the DW showdown, it was:
> 
> The Red Escort XR3i got 1st place
> Jim and his Cortina got 2nd
> And Matt (I think was his name) placed 3rd with his BMW 140 (iirc)


Thanks, and all well deserved :thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92

What's this new ONR? I got a few small bottles of the standard version as they didn't have the big ones left.


----------



## BrummyPete

Rozzer32 said:


> Bugger who was selling the ONR? Was the only thing on my list I wasn't able to get. Had a good look around but couldn't see any for sale.


It's was on the opticoat stand, almost next to the sonax setup

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

lemansblue92 said:


> What's this new ONR? I got a few small bottles of the standard version as they didn't have the big ones left.


It's a yellow liquid and a new improved version, the guy on the stand said its more concentrated and works better but is obviously more pricey I'm at work at the moment but will take a pic of it when I get home

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk
Edit just found it on Google images


----------



## Cookies

BrummyPete said:


> It's a yellow liquid and a new improved version, the guy on the stand said its more concentrated and works better but is obviously more pricey I'm at work at the moment but will take a pic of it when I get home
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk
> Edit just found it on Google images


I may be wrong, but that Opti-coat version looks like a different brand to Optimum. Obviously the same type of product though.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

camerashy said:


> Loved the finish on the Daytona Grey and would be interested in speaking to the owner to see what products he used etc......if he/she has no objections please.
> Thanks
> Dave


Any help please??


----------



## dchapman88

camerashy said:


> Any help please??


If you look on the map it wasn't a competition entered car was it?! 
It was a traders car?! 
So being next to Gyeon was it anything to do with those guys?


----------



## cadmunkey

dchapman88 said:


> If you look on the map it wasn't a competition entered car was it?!
> It was a traders car?!
> So being next to Gyeon was it anything to do with those guys?


I'm pretty sure that was "CleanyourCar.co.uk" show car.


----------



## dchapman88

cadmunkey said:


> I'm pretty sure that was "CleanyourCar.co.uk" show car.


Is that not car No4 on the list?! 
The key at the bottom says it was Gyeons?!


----------



## cadmunkey

Werent cleanyourcar running the Gyeon stand though? Or didnt they turn up?


----------



## dchapman88

cadmunkey said:


> Werent cleanyourcar running the Gyeon stand though? Or didnt they turn up?


No idea on that one lol


----------



## chrisgreen

dchapman88 said:


> No idea on that one lol


If CYC was running the stand, it wasn't obvious as it was all Gyeon branding and product (nice stand though, looked very expensive). Not a single CYC logo anywhere.

On another note, just started checking and image correcting my pics, will get them up here this evening.


----------



## cadmunkey

chrisgreen said:


> If CYC was running the stand, it wasn't obvious as it was all Gyeon branding and product (nice stand though, looked very expensive). Not a single CYC logo anywhere.
> 
> On another note, just started checking and image correcting my pics, will get them up here this evening.


Chris, there was a big freestanding "cleanyourcar" banner right next to the Gyeon stand. I only took notice as its my local detailing supplies store so looked at where they were on the map before I went inside the hall and saw it from a distance.


----------



## chrisgreen

cadmunkey said:


> Chris, there was a big freestanding "cleanyourcar" banner right next to the Gyeon stand. I only took notice as its my local detailing supplies store so looked at where they were on the map before I went inside the hall and saw it from a distance.


LOL - really? I completely missed that and I was on the stand for about 10 mins.

Can't believe I missed it, but sounds like I wasn't the only one.


----------



## cadmunkey

chrisgreen said:


> LOL - really? I completely missed that and I was on the stand for about 10 mins.
> 
> Can't believe I missed it, but sounds like I wasn't the only one.


Well I was as confused as you when I went over there and only saw the Gyeon stand :lol:
I know they've recently started to sell a ton of gyeon stuff so my only conclusion is that they were running the stand. Didnt get time to queue and ask...


----------



## dchapman88

Does it make worse that i didn't see the CYC sign and bought from the Gyeon stand too?! 
Haha


----------



## BrummyPete

Cookies said:


> I may be wrong, but that Opti-coat version looks like a different brand to Optimum. Obviously the same type of product though.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That's what I though but it was on the same stand as the normal ONR so maybe a slight rebrand? the gentleman I spoke to specifically said it was a new improved version of the optimum no rinse

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey

Just had this reply on their facebook page:
"We were doing Waxstock in association with Gyeon, so fairly incognito at the show. All of us in Gyeon t-shirts bar one were CleanYourcar. It worked for us though as they brought the stand and us the stock. Next year we will try and have a dedicated CYC one but will definitely be there again with Gyeon"


----------



## CleanYourCar

Yeah sorry we should have probably posted up, we are doing it in association with Gyeon, The car was our show car but prepped with Gyeon.

Anyway to anyone that did come over to say hi or bought, it's very much appreciated. Gyeon's a great brand and it was a pleasure working with them.


----------



## CleanYourCar

camerashy said:


> That Porsche was amazing, very impressed with the finish A1 in my eyes and the owner should be very proud of his work.


That was our show car, it's actually mean to be basalt black but the last respray has too much fake so appears slightly lighter than it should.

In terms of products we polished it up best we could last week and applied Gyeon One coating Friday prior to setting off. Obviously it then proceeded to rain pretty much the whole drive down hours after application. two bucket wash in the car park and a mist over with Cure to try and remove some of the water spotting and we were done.

The whole weekend was a blur!


----------



## camerashy

There was an Ammo product inside the car and stickers outside just to confuse matters....I’m talking about the Audi A4 in Daytona Grey REG V15VHP as per my earlier question


----------



## muzzer

CleanYourCar said:


> Yeah sorry we should have probably posted up, we are doing it in association with Gyeon, The car was our show car but prepped with Gyeon.
> 
> Anyway to anyone that did come over to say hi or bought, it's very much appreciated. Gyeon's a great brand and it was a pleasure working with them.


They are my go to brand for now, their stuff is top notch :thumb:


----------



## indianbelters

camerashy said:


> There was an Ammo product inside the car and stickers outside just to confuse matters....I'm talking about the Audi A4 in Daytona Grey REG V15VHP as per my earlier question


That was my car. I entered the show and shine and won the award for best finish


----------



## camerashy

indianbelters said:


> That was my car. I entered the show and shine and won the award for best finish


Well deserved great finish


----------



## matt-rudd

RandomlySet said:


> For the DW showdown, it was:
> 
> The Red Escort XR3i got 1st place
> 
> Jim and his Cortina got 2nd
> 
> And Matt (I think was his name) placed 3rd with his BMW 140 (iirc)


Was good to meet everyone and that's correct, I came 3rd with the M140i


----------



## Scottland

CleanYourCar said:


> Anyway to anyone that did come over to say hi or bought, it's very much appreciated.


I did :wave:

The car looked great, one of the best their IMO


----------

